# Auctions and Picking, Collecting Stuff.



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 5, 2014)

I enjoy looking for old things, odd ball things and things that you don't see for sale at stores today. Any one else go to auctions, thrift stores, antique stores, ect ? A couple things I picked up recently are a bone, that I have no idea what it came from or how old it is, and a wood toy box from the 50s or 60s. I took some pics to post to see if anyone might be able to identify the bone and someone might recognize the western theme pictures on the toy box.









And if you do collect post pics of some of your finds.


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 5, 2014)

lol dude don't ask my how i know this but thats a walrus pen*s bone


----------



## russian/sulcata/tortoise (Dec 5, 2014)

by the way they are really expensive for some reason.


----------



## peasinapod (Dec 6, 2014)

Interesting find! I'm sure it makes for a great conversation starter at least! 

Here you'd never find something as interesting as this.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 6, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol dude don't ask my how i know this but thats a walrus pen*s bone
> View attachment 108295
> View attachment 108296


Thanks, I don't care how you knew, just glad you did know. It was one of those if you don't buy it now you probably will never have the chance to buy it later. It didn't cost much, I paid more for the toy box than "The Bone".


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 6, 2014)

LOL! Nick you spend too much time on the 'net!!

I think the toy box shows Tom Mix (don't ask me how I know this either!) And that poor horse. He's sure yanking on its mouth.

I have a very big interest in this type of stuff too, however, I'm a hermit, who lives in a cave, and I don't like to go places like that by myself. You make me so jealous every time you mention you go to auctions, etc.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 6, 2014)

This is a neat idea, Len. Please keep posting your future finds


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 6, 2014)

Here is a book that I wanted mainly for the cover. The story is about a turtle running through the woods and other woodland animals start following her to see where she is going in such a hurry. I plan on framing it behind glass.This pic does not show the cover very well, it is a cloth type cover, worn but still nice.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 6, 2014)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Here is a book that I wanted mainly for the cover. The story is about a turtle running through the woods and other woodland animals start following her to see where she is going in such a hurry. I plan on framing it behind glass.This pic does not show the cover very well, it is a cloth type cover, worn but still nice.
> View attachment 108407


Oh my goodness! What a find!!! That would look great framed. I love old books.


----------



## newCH (Dec 6, 2014)

Well, about 10 years ago, I went into a small florist shop in So. FL
and on the way out they had this metal turtle/tortoise luminary
sitting next to a small tree. I was taken by it & quickly asked how much it was. The lady said $60 & I left. A few days went by & I just 
couldn't bear thinking it had gotten away from me. So, I went back to 
get it. Its 16x14 inches & has a small sticker underneath that says
made in Haiti. I've tried to find others on the internet, but havent had any luck. I used a small flashlight so you could see it lit.


----------



## Prairie Mom (Dec 6, 2014)

newCH said:


> Well, about 10 years ago, I went into a small florist shop in So. FL
> and on the way out they had this metal turtle/tortoise luminary
> sitting next to a small tree. I was taken by it & quickly asked how much it was. The lady said $60 & I left. A few days went by & I just
> couldn't bear thinking it had gotten away from me. So, I went back to
> ...


I love it!


----------



## bouaboua (Dec 6, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol dude don't ask my how i know this but thats a walrus pen*s bone
> View attachment 108295
> View attachment 108296


Good job Nick. 

Looks like you not really need school.......


----------



## newCH (Dec 6, 2014)

Prairie Mom said:


> I love it!


Thanks


----------



## peasinapod (Dec 7, 2014)

My family has a find as well, though it isn't something we had to buy. After my grandparents died, we had to sort through all their furniture and such to decide what to keep or not. In the cellar we found something really special, an old armoire.

The date on the top says 1817, but we had it restored and the restorer said that the original armoire was much older. Only im 1817 was it repainted, probably as a part of a dowry. The original was dated back to 1750! 
That was such a nice piece of family history to find.


----------



## peasinapod (Dec 7, 2014)

Forgot to add a picture. 

It looks much darker in real life, but I had to take the picture with flash.


----------



## newCH (Dec 7, 2014)

Very cool ! What are the words at top ?


----------



## peasinapod (Dec 7, 2014)

newCH said:


> Very cool ! What are the words at top ?


Jungfer Anna Margretha Fürer 1817

Jungfer is a very old word which means maiden. It is the name of the woman who got married and had the armoire as a part of the dowry. 

My great-great grandmother on my father's side was a Fürer.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 7, 2014)

I see a trip to Antiques Roadshow in your future!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 7, 2014)

newCH said:


> Well, about 10 years ago, I went into a small florist shop in So. FL
> and on the way out they had this metal turtle/tortoise luminary
> sitting next to a small tree. I was taken by it & quickly asked how much it was. The lady said $60 & I left. A few days went by & I just
> couldn't bear thinking it had gotten away from me. So, I went back to
> ...


Nice tortoise, Bet your glad you went back


peasinapod said:


> My family has a find as well, though it isn't something we had to buy. After my grandparents died, we had to sort through all their furniture and such to decide what to keep or not. In the cellar we found something really special, an old armoire.
> 
> The date on the top says 1817, but we had it restored and the restorer said that the original armoire was much older. Only im 1817 was it repainted, probably as a part of a dowry. The original was dated back to 1750!
> That was such a nice piece of family history to find.





peasinapod said:


> My family has a find as well, though it isn't something we had to buy. After my grandparents died, we had to sort through all their furniture and such to decide what to keep or not. In the cellar we found something really special, an old armoire.
> 
> The date on the top says 1817, but we had it restored and the restorer said that the original armoire was much older. Only im 1817 was it repainted, probably as a part of a dowry. The original was dated back to 1750!
> That was such a nice piece of family history to find.


 That's neat that a nice piece of an ancestors furniture can be traced back to the 1700s and it is still usable and looks great. I have some old pieces but the only one that is family related is from my wife's side, it is a loveseat that is pre Civil War era from Virginia. What I really find satisfying is finding old pictures of family past, and being able to identify them.


----------



## naturalman91 (Dec 7, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol dude don't ask my how i know this but thats a walrus pen*s bone
> View attachment 108295
> View attachment 108296



i knew what it was to lol some people around here use replica's as fish knockers after they catch salmon lol


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 7, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> LOL! Nick you spend too much time on the 'net!!
> 
> I think the toy box shows Tom Mix (don't ask me how I know this either!) And that poor horse. He's sure yanking on its mouth.
> 
> I have a very big interest in this type of stuff too, however, I'm a hermit, who lives in a cave, and I don't like to go places like that by myself. You make me so jealous every time you mention you go to auctions, etc.


I can't find Tom Mix on a toy box of any kind. I even looked for Ken Manard, nothing there either. Yvonne here is something that I bet you remember


a General Electric waffle Iron from the 1930s. I even found a new cord for it. I'm not finished cleaning it, but it looks a lot better than it did when I got it..


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 8, 2014)

Wow...a double! that must have been the Cadillac of waffle irons back in its day.


----------



## smarch (Dec 8, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol dude don't ask my how i know this but thats a walrus pen*s bone
> View attachment 108295
> View attachment 108296


 I cant judge you knowing that since I knew as soon as you said it. I was watching one of the tattoo competition shows, don't remember the name perhaps Ink Master, but they were doing a challenge with Scrimshaw (I have no idea if that's the right spelling at all but hopefully you get the idea) where they carve intricate pictures into bones, it used to be done with ivory but that's a no-no now. But I knew as well.


----------



## smarch (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm personally a flea market person, started really going this summer and started getting real cool stuff (and real cheap DVDs) I got a really cute wooden turtle stool, I'll have to get a picture when i'm at home.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 8, 2014)

My step-dad is a huge antiquer. He buys vases, old mirrors, door knobs... it's a little obsession. I have to roll out some other pics anyway, so I'll get a couple


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 12, 2014)

Some new treasures, turtle foot stool,

old puppet

old erector set


old paper shotgun shells,with one, 00buck all brass, and a 50 cal bullet.

the best is a fox made out of gold and painted to hide the gold

I have some other nic nacs done this same way. I had to buy all the shells to get the one brass one. I was given an oak wine cabinet that has many years behind it. will post a pic later, Since it is tomorrow here already i think I will try to get my required 5 hours sleep now.


----------



## peasinapod (Dec 13, 2014)

I love the foot stool and the fox, so cute!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 13, 2014)

(I collect buffalo nickels!...just sayin')


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Dec 13, 2014)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Some new treasures, turtle foot stool,
> View attachment 109636
> old puppet
> View attachment 109641
> ...


I LOVE your foot stool!!! That is one thing I need


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm back! And I have pictures to share!
The thing my step-dad collects the most are vases-





-And every single one has been bought at Antique stores 
He's also a fan of old ceiling tiles- 


-and mirrors... 



-All also picked form the dusty shelves. 
My very favorite thing he has are these-


-If you can't tell yet, they are heads. Dozens of handmade clay heads smushed into a shadow box-


And my sister is into state quarters. I'll go get a snap


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 13, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> (I collect buffalo nickels!...just sayin')


I have a few, The first 2 I got in a box lot with some other coins and old marbles, I made out like a bandit on that bid.


and the pile of them came from the bbt bank here in town,

someone was cashing rolled coins for paper money and never looked at what was in the rolls, There were 3 rolls of buffalo's, many were worn to the point of being worth a nickel, but still a fun find.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 13, 2014)

Oops! Forgot Mr Dragon, who's an antique too-


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 13, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> (I collect buffalo nickels!...just sayin')


Are they still worth 5cents?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 13, 2014)

Hawaii and Alaska were the hardest for her to find... Really, it took 3 years!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 13, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I'm back! And I have pictures to share!
> The thing my step-dad collects the most are vases-
> View attachment 109697
> View attachment 109698
> ...


I know nothing about vases. I do have some old mirrors,I love the framed faces. The state quarters got to confusing for me. Do you all make the Christmas ornaments ?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 13, 2014)

Turtulas-Len said:


> I know nothing about vases. I do have some old mirrors,I love the framed faces. The state quarters got to confusing for me. Do you all make the Christmas ornaments ?


I get my step-dad on you, he'll teach all about how to pick a decent antique vase, the stopper, if it had one, so on! 
Mirrors are cool, but I think we have too many  I believe they were actually made by Native Americans? I dunno, history is sketchy on those  
The glass balls?I wish!  No. That's another thing, he loves glass balls, the handblown ones, especially the ones with tress inside!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 13, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> I get my step-dad on you, he'll teach all about how to pick a decent antique vase, the stopper, if it had one, so on!
> Mirrors are cool, but I think we have too many  I believe they were actually made by Native Americans? I dunno, history is sketchy on those
> The glass balls?I wish!  No. That's another thing, he loves glass balls, the handblown ones, especially the ones with tress inside!


Not the glass ones, It looks like either paper or silk decorations hanging in a couple pics.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Dec 13, 2014)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Not the glass ones, It looks like either paper or silk decorations hanging in a couple pics.


Might be the snowflakes? Then yes, we cut all the snowflakes 
If it's silk, then the answer is no, probably a poinsettia or something!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 13, 2014)

Speaking of glass balls...

Early on in my mother's marriage, they moved from Portland, OR to San Francisco. They were walking along the beach one day shortly after the war had ended and my mother found a glass ball. These were used by the Japanese fishermen to make their nets float. I bought a couple more when I saw them in an antique store. I really need to remember to dust before I take pictures:


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 13, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking of glass balls...
> 
> Early on in my mother's marriage, they moved from Portland, OR to San Francisco. They were walking along the beach one day shortly after the war had ended and my mother found a glass ball. These were used by the Japanese fishermen to make their nets float. I bought a couple more when I saw them in an antique store. I really need to remember to dust before I take pictures:
> 
> View attachment 109734


Nice Story, is one of those in the pic the one your mother found ? What Dust ?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 14, 2014)

The green one sitting on the Misty-chewed cork round is the one my mother found on the beach. I used to have those cork rounds for each ball, but the shelf they're on is Misty height. She was quite the little chewer when she was younger.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 14, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> Speaking of glass balls...
> 
> Early on in my mother's marriage, they moved from Portland, OR to San Francisco. They were walking along the beach one day shortly after the war had ended and my mother found a glass ball. These were used by the Japanese fishermen to make their nets float. I bought a couple more when I saw them in an antique store. I really need to remember to dust before I take pictures:
> 
> View attachment 109734


I have a couple of the green ones that my Grandfather found during the war.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 17, 2014)

Found this older electric clock, with a couple rattlesnakes and what looks like porcupine quills in clear acrylic.

The clock doesn't run but it is a Lanshire so it can probably be replaced or repaired at a reasonable cost.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 18, 2014)

er..I don't know... I'm not a snake person.


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 18, 2014)

Wow! These are wonderful! Every weekend my father and I used to go to antique shops just to look. I used to collect elephants and I always left with some cool elephant figure. This makes me want to start going back, I used to love it at the shops and would spend hours looking.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Dec 18, 2014)

Here's a record player my cousin bought from the market:


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 18, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> Here's a record player my cousin bought from the market:
> View attachment 110533


That is one beautiful speaker, I have some Victrola's but all of mine are floor models and have internal speakers not horns.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Dec 20, 2014)

My wife collects these, They used to come in boxes of laundry detergent. I believe it was called DUZ. We usually find a single piece or two at a time,



This set had 24 pieces, Christmas Gift.....


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 20, 2014)

Ah, the good old days. I can remember going to the show (in S.F. that's what going to the movies was known as) and getting free plates. But I don't remember getting any dishes in laundry detergent. But then, I'm pretty sure the only thing my mom used was Tide.


----------



## KevinGG (Dec 20, 2014)

russian/sulcata/tortoise said:


> lol dude don't ask my how i know this but thats a walrus pen*s bone
> View attachment 108295
> View attachment 108296



Did you watch TUSK?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 5, 2015)

Picked up another treadle sewing machine this weekend. It's a White and in really good shape for it's age. I don't have an exact manufacture date but believe it's late 19th century.


It needs a cleaning and a couple drawer stops replaced, nothing major that I can see.


----------



## taza (Apr 6, 2015)

I picked this up the other day. I was wondering what i could clean it up with its copper. Or should I just leave it be. Please excuse the dog hair guess I should vacumn!


----------



## Moozillion (Apr 6, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> (I collect buffalo nickels!...just sayin')


And I collect wheat-ear pennies!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 6, 2015)

taza said:


> I picked this up the other day. I was wondering what i could clean it up with its copper. Or should I just leave it be. Please excuse the dog hair guess I should vacumn!
> View attachment 124910


Personally I would leave it as is. But it probably would clean up real nice if that's the way you want to go. There are many products that are used to clean copper and other metals, the one used most is with elbow grease and a soft cloth. To do it right there is no quick fix. Was it made in Ontario ? Looks like it's made of copper, brass and aluminum . Great Find...


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 6, 2015)

Moozillion said:


> And I collect wheat-ear pennies!


I check my change for wheat pennies and any pennies dated 1982 and before, Still find wheat sometimes, and 82 and before are getting fewer and fewer.


----------



## taza (Apr 6, 2015)

Yes it was made in Brockville Ontario,


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 6, 2015)

Those old treadle model sewing machines always look so top heavy with their little spindly wrought iron legs.

I watch Antiques Roadshow a lot, and they always tell us that to clean up an antique, and remove the age patina, decreases the value of the antique.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 11, 2015)

Picked this guy up today, What do you think ?

I think I saw one similar to this in Colorado Springs a few years ago, and didn't stop to pick it up, so when I seen this one this morning I just had to get it. It's going to take Henrietta's place up high since she will be gone after Tuesday.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 12, 2015)

They say that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, Len. Just sayin'.


----------



## keepergale (Apr 12, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> They say that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, Len. Just sayin'.


Ha Ha


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 19, 2015)

Picked this up today,

It's a 1950 Zenith TV, Just like the ones we watched while growing up. It turns on and the picture tube lights up with screen noise. I have an Atari from the 70's, It may work with this old TV. Years ago the little stand to the right of the TV was being auctioned off as a smoker, but it's not a smoker it's a storage cabinet for a chamber pot. It has a pot in it plus all the dogs leashes and harnesses and a philodendron on top. I really like this television.


----------



## Moozillion (Apr 19, 2015)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Picked this up today,
> View attachment 126621
> It's a 1950 Zenith TV, Just like the ones we watched while growing up. It turns on and the picture tube lights up with screen noise. I have an Atari from the 70's, It may work with this old TV. Years ago the little stand to the right of the TV was being auctioned off as a smoker, but it's not a smoker it's a storage cabinet for a chamber pot. It has a pot in it plus all the dogs leashes and harnesses and a philodendron on top. I really like this television.


That is SOOOO COOL!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 19, 2015)

Impressive. I'll bet there aren't many of those left around.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 26, 2015)

Some of this weeks finds.

An old lamp, Revelation model 150 22LR, 800 rounds 22LR, and a Traditions 50 cal black powder pistol kit.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 26, 2015)

You find something interesting every week-end.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 2, 2015)

Here's some stuff...



(Old parrot lamp... Grandmother bought it in the 30s)



(5$! Hand carved in Indonesia.)


(These are very cool. The design was created by a German scientist to test UVB output on sunny days... The black squares spin if it's over 3.)



Turtle puzzle, and a neato hand-carved lizard. 
Random fairies; the metal ones are from Ireland and are made from iron. 





Sorry about their side-waysess !


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 2, 2015)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Here's some stuff...
> View attachment 132398
> View attachment 132399
> 
> ...


Some Neat Stuff, Is the lamp cast iron ? and how bout a pic showing the base ? Never seen a moving uvb reader before. I picked up a few things in the past couple weeks, Here is one, it's a really neat tray,

Whats on the tray are unopened and came with it at no charge and they are between 40 to 50 years old.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Jun 3, 2015)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Some Neat Stuff, Is the lamp cast iron ? and how bout a pic showing the base ? Never seen a moving uvb reader before. I picked up a few things in the past couple weeks, Here is one, it's a really neat tray,
> View attachment 132452
> Whats on the tray are unopened and came with it at no charge and they are between 40 to 50 years old.


I'm not sure. It's very heavy! 
Sure 
They're so cool! It really takes a sunny day to get them going.


Cool bottles. Bet they're well aged


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 25, 2015)

Picked these up at auction. An 1892 electric Singer. I haven't found the history on this type yet, 1892 sounds early for an AC current run machine but found them mentioned in an article.

and this, it is made by Sterling

Just needs a good cleaning and a new cord


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 19, 2015)

Never know where you are going to find turtle related. I got this Victrola at auction

and inside found a record story book from 1941 about Myrtle the Turtle

Here is a picture of Myrtle

There were some other neat stuff in it also, Some old 45s, 3 by Bill Haley and his Comets,some advertisement pieces. A cool book on the 1937 Packard used to pick which one you want to buy with top quality pictures of each model.


----------



## MPRC (Aug 19, 2015)

AHHHHHH! I've never seen this thread and it was basically made for me. I spend every Tuesday combing the local thrift, antique and junk stores with my boyfriend. (Junk stores and really nasty dusty estate sales are my favorite, we love restoration and treasure hunting!)

I am a photographer and I have about 300 cameras that rotate through my collection. When I find something new and cool I sell something that I am less in love with on my Etsy store to make space. I also love toys, marbles, pyrex, tupperware, mugs, and turtle figurines. 

Here are some recent finds for the shop and for me to hoard. 

















And maybe 1/4 of my box cameras. I LOVE box cameras and I still shoot with the 120 size ones.


----------



## immayo (Aug 19, 2015)

This thread is right up my alley!
I've really gotten into antiquing this year and even check out local thrift stores for things that would be at an antique store. Here are some of my recent finds:


----------



## immayo (Aug 19, 2015)

Have to add this little gem in. I doubt it's actually an antique but I couldn't pass it up when I found it in one of the antique shops because.. well you know!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 20, 2015)

LaDukePhoto said:


> AHHHHHH! I've never seen this thread and it was basically made for me. I spend every Tuesday combing the local thrift, antique and junk stores with my boyfriend. (Junk stores and really nasty dusty estate sales are my favorite, we love restoration and treasure hunting!)
> 
> I am a photographer and I have about 300 cameras that rotate through my collection. When I find something new and cool I sell something that I am less in love with on my Etsy store to make space. I also love toys, marbles, pyrex, tupperware, mugs, and turtle figurines.
> 
> ...


Neat way to display your cameras. I have not seen many box cameras for sale or at auction around here. I mostly look for old plumbers tools from the era when a lot of pipe was made of lead and most hand tools used were made of wood. But I have a hard time not buying just about anything at a good price. You like marbles,, here are some that I picked up about 20 years ago and know nothing about them,

Except I think they look nice in the old milk bottles.


----------

